# What to breed my royal with~crazy list



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I will be breeding my royal in a year or two if all goes well and I like these morphs;


Lemon blast 
Caramel albino
Axanthic stripe
Pastel clown
Mojave spinner
Axanthic pin
Super stripe
Pine stripe
Cinna pin
Ghost cinna
King pin
Carmelo albino pinstripe
Yellow belly
Honey bee
Reduced pastel clown
Pastel lesser
Chocolate lemon blast
Pastel/camo
Ghost spinner

I doubt I would have anymore than £400-£500 to spend at anytime, unless I can find a job somewhere...I realize most of these morphs will be well over a thousand:bash:, but if someone experienced could recommend what would be a good starting morph to breed with my normal female from the above or be it 1 they know of go for it.:2thumb:
Oli


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

great list there

guess it really about getting affordable morphs to start with though so id go for a pair of yellowbellys
its all about what u can afford and whats a good starting basis plus ur normal helping
then id pick up along the way ; a spider, pinstripe , lesser(or 2)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm how much do yellow bellys start at?
Cheers


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

i might be wrong but think ive seen 08s for £150-£250 for boys and £300-£400 for girls
reckon they are amazing value considering there possible potential

i see u had kingpins on ur list, u seen red spectrums?
http://www.exoticsbynature.com/tinley07/nerd10.jpg
think they are lesser x yellowbelly
if so where does that striping come in? u can imagine it on a kingpin coming from the pinny so........... just saying i think yellowbellys might be really good. was a thread on em recently in main snakes forum


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

So many options, some of those reds look tasty...Can't find any prices though.
Can you think of anything that when bred back to a normal may produce some good looking morphs?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anything co/incomplete dominant or anything dominant will produce morph offspring in the first generation when bred to a normal.

So a bumblebee could produce bumblebees; a Mojave could produce Mojaves, a Mojave/Lesser (AKA "Blue eyed leucistic") could produce Mojaves and Lessers...

The only traits you wouldn't see in the first generation are:
Albino
Lavender Albino
Caramel Albino
Axanthic (except for the "Het Red Axanthics" as this gene is codominant)
Clown
Genetic Stripe
Hypo/Ghost


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh I see, hmm I love the pinstripes, super/pastels, Platinums, spiders:lol2:
But bumblebee's sound awesome being able to breed 4 different morphs!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on whether you want to deal with wobbling Spiders, too...

Given the choice I'd always choose a Pinstripe-based morph over a Spider-based one.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

wobbling spiders?
Do you mean deformities?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes. There are a number of reputable breeders who have stated that ALL spiders wobble - and that it's just a matter of degree (whether it's a slight twitch/wobble when the snake is excited and about to feed, or whether it's trainwrecky looping and spinning and crawling upside-down). In addition, a spider who doesn't wobble as a baby might be a trainwreck as an adult; a spider who doesn't wobble as an adult might still have trainwrecky-wobbling offspring.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds pretty sick...I won't be getting one of them then.Should have laws to stop stupid things like this.
At the moment, from possible offspring and price I'm rooting for the bumblebee lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Sounds pretty sick...I won't be getting one of them then.Should have laws to stop stupid things like this.
> At the moment, from possible offspring and price I'm rooting for the bumblebee lol.


A bumblebee IS a spider - specifically, it's a Spider that's also Pastel.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Damn what a fail lol...Any ones which are not wobbly?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you want to avoid the wobble, don't buy anything with Spider as an ingredient (Spider, any "bee", Spinners).
I'd also avoid Caramel Albinos if you are concerned about producing kinked offspring.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

but then surely not all spiders have wobble plus does it not get diluted down the line if mixed with a non-spider? 

i have a gorgeous female spider and she maybe has a tiny bit, hoping this will breed out with her boyfriends to be maybe a yellow belly, lesser, pastel and a fire ( not all at once PMSL)


----------



## sally b (Aug 20, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If you want to avoid the wobble, don't buy anything with Spider as an ingredient (Spider, any "bee", Spinners).
> I'd also avoid Caramel Albinos if you are concerned about producing kinked offspring.


 Thats great!!! I have ordered a Spider with 100% het hypo/ghost, will this have as much chance of the 'wobble'?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

sally b said:


> Thats great!!! I have ordered a Spider with 100% het hypo/ghost, will this have as much chance of the 'wobble'?


Im of the opinion all spiders and their designers wobble, it just depends on how noticeable it is.

I dont keep spiders, caramel albinos or cinnamons due to the defects possible in them but thats just my opinion : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tricky said:


> but then surely not all spiders have wobble plus does it not get diluted down the line if mixed with a non-spider?


No, it does not get diluted down. 

Normal siblings of trainwreck-wobbler spiders do not wobble, you see...

It appears to be PART of the paint job - whatever the gene does to cause the different pattern also does something to the balance, brain or calcium uptake of the animal. Until someone submits lots of wobbling spiders to be postmortemed, we probably won't know exactly what it is about the spider gene that causes the wobble.

You see, these genes that code for pretty colours quite often have other functions we don't fully understand.



> i have a gorgeous female spider and she maybe has a tiny bit, hoping this will breed out with her boyfriends to be maybe a yellow belly, lesser, pastel and a fire ( not all at once PMSL)


If she wobbles, she wobbles, and there isn't any breeding it out. Even if she only wobbles a little, her spider offspring will almost certainly wobble, and some of them may be very bad wobblers indeed. And there's no knowing, because a non-wobbly baby can be a VERY wobbly adult.


----------

